# is it T-Pattern?



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have described about this bird in my " Fantail and highflyer thread "....i just want to know about its coloration...? as far as ive researched ...to me its T pattern....what do u guys think....?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The coloration is unusual. I've never seen anything exactly like it, but it looks like a blue T-pattern grizzle to me, although the tips of the secondaries are very light for a normal grizzle. Once the bird feathers out more, we might be able to make a better determination. 

What were the parents again? Could you post pictures?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a YB just like that 
my YB are out of a pair of whites (bandit blood)

I really like this little guy


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

D you have pics of the parents?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

shakilfc009 said:


> I have described about this bird in my " Fantail and highflyer thread "....i just want to know about its coloration...? as far as ive researched ...to me its T pattern....what do u guys think....?


Wow, sweet color, looks like maybe some sort of grizzle and spread (black grizzle). Will be difficult to determine check/bar pattern.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

tmaas said:


> Wow, sweet color, looks like maybe some sort of grizzle and spread (black grizzle). Will be difficult to determine check/bar pattern.


Spread rarely shows so much grizzling in the shield (they are mostly grizzled in the head and neck - called pepperheads), that is why I think it might be a T-pattern...


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

teocallipittz said:


> I have a YB just like that


Looking at the picture, your bird actually looks very little like that ;-) The picture is rather blurry, so I could be wrong, But it looks like your youngster definitely has solid (or near solid) dark flights, a very definite bar area and blue wing-shields. It looks like a plain old blue bar to me, maybe with grizzle, but probably not.

The bird under discussion in this thread has grizzled flights, a very definite grizzling over black T-pattern or Check (no definite bar) in the shield.

With genetics it is very important to notice the subtle differences in appearance.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

as requested ...here is the parents video...and its a cross breed
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fantail-wants-to-be-humped-by-highflyer-63578.html


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If it moults out to look like it does now it sure will be a nice bird.

I would think its Blue T pattern but could be spread with something enhancing or allowing the grizzle to express in this way.

I agree with Rudolph that the second bird is a lot different to the Op'ers bird.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers on my YB, I am a newbie and learning quick


----------

